# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Wintertenen

## chrizzaxo

Wat is de beste remedie tegen wintertenen ?
mvg.c

----------


## Zedonia

Vroeger gebruikte men een oud middel,door ongewassen schapenwol
te gebruiken. Schapenwol is namelijk vet van zichzelf en deze vetten
zouden helpen.Zelf heb ik daarmee geen ervaring, misschien zijn er anderen
die er iets meer over kunnen schrijven.

----------

